# Help



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok, so i'm on 100mg of Trazodone, 40mg of Prozac, and well, at least 6mg of Klonopin a day. I barely can move when i wake, i'm like a zombie, i'm 23 years old and i feel like i'm 90 years old. I'm considering checking my self into a detox center to help myself live my life, however i know i need the klonopin to live (been on it since 2007) Does anyone have a similar problem? I cant get through a full day, its hell.


----------



## Emir (Nov 20, 2010)

...


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

that's why I refused staying on benzos long term. 6mgs ?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benzodiazepine#Long-term_effects
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long-term_effects_of_benzodiazepines


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Jgard10 said:


> Ok, so i'm on 100mg of Trazodone, 40mg of Prozac, and well, at least 6mg of Klonopin a day. I barely can move when i wake, i'm like a zombie, i'm 23 years old and i feel like i'm 90 years old. I'm considering checking my self into a detox center to help myself live my life, however i know i need the klonopin to live (been on it since 2007) Does anyone have a similar problem? I cant get through a full day, its hell.


While benzodiazepines are usually for short term use, if the type and dose match the need then they can be used indefinitely - Dreamer has been on 6 mg Klonopin for 23 years. As a rule-of-thumb, if you start to build tolerance, then you are taking too much.

Obviously if you feel like a zombie, it would be good to find a better combination of medication. Trazodone can be pretty rough for many people. You'll need to talk to your doctors about this.

There are other medications that work with GABA receptors (like Klonopin) that can be used long term and might be better suited for you. Some of these are eliminated through the kidneys so do not stress the liver (such as Gabapentin).

I noticed in some of your other posts you are concerned about liver damage and your life being shortened. Most people on your dosages would not get liver damage. Have your blood test shown liver stress? A few things you can do are: take glutathione (or NAC which is cheaper), limit alcohol, and avoid Tylenol.

What has happen to you so that you are one these medications?


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

My fiance was just given Trazodone to help her sleep at night. That should explain how sedating it is if it is given as a sleeping pill.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

Well i had bouts of DP growing up, but its been constant ever since i smoked pot in 2007. I started at 2mg of klonopin and they worked well, I have had one liver test and my levels were high but this had been after a long time of taking Tylenol which i no longer take. The trazadone was prescribed for insomnia but i feel it's more the klonopin. Lately the DR has reared it's ugly head and been sticking with me for a while, not sure what to do about meds but deff think a change is in order.


----------

